# Floor pans?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello forum.......are floor pans for GTO, Skylark, etc...the same?? All A-bodies use the same pan?

Are convertible floor pans different in any way?

I dont know yet if my car needs pans...just wondering......thanks.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

No sure about Buick, Olds, Chevy etc.....they might work.
Convertible floors are the same as hardtop with the exception of the B pillar braces. If your braces are in good shape then you can and should reuse them. The braces are different between makes.....it appears its visual differences only, the function and fit are about the same as far as I could tell.


----------

